# Shower tray/expanding foam compatibility



## neesbro (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi,
Am in the process of cutting out a damp section of floor directly under the shower tray on my Hymer/Eriba. I'm pretty sure the water is getting in through one of the body seals so will get that done professionally. I plan to put a patch on the floor & then fill the cavity with expanding foam but need assuring that the foam won't react with the shower tray.
Can anyone advise?
Thanks,
Neesbro


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Did it with our B584 3 years ago and had no problems, also because the tray was cracked we had it resprayed by Walkdens, brilliant job.

We now have a Burstner 620, although owned by Hymer it does not have quite the same build quality. 
  

Keith


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

It won't react. It'll be fine. I did similar with our double-width shower tray at home.

BUT, I'd make sure that your shower tray base, particularly the bit you stand on, is really solidly supported (a thick piece of marine ply glued strongly to it's underside perhaps), before you re-lay it and then foam-out all the void areas.

Expanding foam will hold stuff wonderfully solid, so long as there's gonna be utterly NO flex/bend in the tray when you stand on it. And obviously no flexing of the floor patch below.

One thing - apologies if you know all this - but do really thoroughly mask the nice side of the shower tray and walls etc with masking tape/plastic sheet before you fire the foam in under it.....the stuff expands A LOT in the hour or two afterwards and sticks like buggery to anything it touches.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Depending upon your situation and the type of shower tray, it may be possible if it is grp, to build up the thickness of the base with grp matting incorporating cross timbers under the base for extra strength.

Alan


----------



## neesbro (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks guys, your advice has been greatly appreciated.
Best regards,
Neesbro


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

the only thing I wll add is, if you are used to using expanding foam fine but if not, don't go blasting in more than you need as it expands to up to 6 times what you put in, and you can distort or worse the shower tray or any surrounding structure if you go mad, nothing will stop it expanding and it will seek out any weak spots to relieve the pressure.

ray.


----------

